

Ask PG: Why do stories stick around longer now? - pilom

I feel like stories stick around much longer now. There is currently a 60 point story that has been on the front page for 10 hours. Did the scoring algorithm change?
======
pg
Nothing changed in the software. Things just move slower on weekends.

